# Santoku/Bunka Knife Purchase Advice - questionnaire



## Racheski (Dec 17, 2020)

LOCATION
What country are you in? *USA*

KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
*Bunka or Santoku with a pointed tip.*
Are you right or left handed?
*Right*
Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
*Both are OK.*

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
*165-185mm*
Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
*Yes.*
What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
*300 USD*
KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment? *Home*

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
*Everything vegetable related.*

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
*Pinch*
What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
*This knife would be for a push cut.*

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)
*I’m looking for a laser that can easily cut veggies up to the size of a large red onion, better suited to push cuts instead of rocking.*
Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?
*I want to prioritize performance over aesthetics.*
Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?
*Should be relatively light and comfortable for a pinch grip.*
Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?
*I want great push cutting with less wedging.*

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?
*At least 1 week.*

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
*Yes, synthetic.*
Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
*Yes*
If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)

ADDITIONAL COMMENTS
*Seems like in general stocks of these types of knives are very low - does it make sense to wait until after the holidays or is the current availability status quo?*


----------



## Nemo (Dec 18, 2020)

I like the Ryusen Blazen in this space. It's not quite a laser but it's pretty thin and has a little convexity to improve food release and performance in wet foods.

It is R2 stainless steel, clad in soft stainless. Nice fit and finish (blade finish nice satin, perhaps 1-1.5k equivalent finish, spine and choil eased, handle well finished). long edge retention. Easy to get decently/ acceptably sharp. Getting it really sharp is possible but requires a bit of attention to deburring.

JKI and KnS (both forum sponsors) both stock them.

There is a cheaper version called Ryusen Super Gold. I have only seen these at KnS. It is implied that the grind is the same (my feeling is that this is probably true, but I have not handled the same profile in both lines), just with a less refined blade finish and a slightly chunkier handle.


----------



## Racheski (Dec 18, 2020)

Nemo said:


> I like the Ryusen Blazen in this space. It's not quite a laser but it's pretty thin and has a little convexity to improve food release and performance in wet foods.
> 
> It is R2 stainless steel, clad in soft stainless. Nice fit and finish (blade finish nice satin, perhaps 1k finish, spine and choil eased, handle well finished). long edge retention. Easy to get decently/ acceptably sharp. Getting it really sharp is possible but requires a bit of attention to deburring.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. Are you referring to these?
JNI Blazen Ryu - $325
Strata Blazen Ryu - $300

Any thoughts on waiting until stores re-stock with more options?


----------



## Nemo (Dec 18, 2020)

Sorta.

The Blazens I hve used have all been western handled. The western santoku (I think 165mm) is the one that I have used that is closest to your specifications. I can't comment on the Wa handled Nashiji Blazens except to say that I'd be pretty surprised if they are not very good knives.

I have only seen the Supergold line at Knives and Stones, althought there may be other vendors. Seems to only be available on the AU site (he will ship to US from AU and keep in mind when comparing prices that the Aussie micro dollar is much less than a USD).


----------



## Racheski (Dec 18, 2020)

The Western style Blazens will distribute an extra 40g towards the handle which is not optimal for push cutting


----------



## Racheski (Dec 18, 2020)

What are peoples thoughts on this Shiro Kamo?
Shiro Kamo SG2 Kasumi Bunka 180mm


----------



## tostadas (Dec 18, 2020)

I asked a similar question not too long ago. One recommendation that was out of stock at the time was the Shibata Kotetsu R2, which is now available at chef knives to go.


----------



## Racheski (Dec 18, 2020)

tostadas said:


> I asked a similar question not too long ago. One recommendation that was out of stock at the time was the Shibata Kotetsu R2, which is now available at chef knives to go.


Does the Kotetsu have an advantage over the Kamo to justify the higher price?


----------



## nexus1935 (Dec 18, 2020)

Racheski said:


> Does the Kotetsu have an advantage over the Kamo to justify the higher price?



I have both the Shibata Kotetsu and Shiro Kamo 180mm bunkas. If you're looking for a laser, the Kotetsu is it. It's super thin from edge to spine and flies through vegetables. The Shiro Kamo is noticeably heavier, not that it's workhorse heavy, but it doesn't feel like a laser. Between the two, I would definitely go with the Kotetsu even though it's $50 more (particularly since you wanted a laser) - the thinness of Shibata's knives have a special cutting feel that I still enjoy whenever I use it.


----------

